# God's hand Or Espionage ?



## Lowjack (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.debka.com/article/9087/?ref=nf


----------



## apoint (Oct 16, 2010)

Probably both. God loves using human beings to do His will.
Causes us to have faith in Him and getting to see His handy work at the same time. God is great, God is good all the time.
 To the nonbeliever man did it. To the believer, Gods intervention. 
Thats why we pray, God give me your will and your way in all things. Its always better that way. The giants will be slayed easily.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 16, 2010)

apoint said:


> Probably both. God loves using human beings to do His will.
> Causes us to have faith in Him and getting to see His handy work at the same time. God is great, God is good all the time.
> To the nonbeliever man did it. To the believer, Gods intervention.
> Thats why we pray, God give me your will and your way in all things. Its always better that way. The giants will be slayed easily.


----------



## earl (Oct 17, 2010)

The sky is falling ,the sky is falling .


----------



## jason4445 (Oct 17, 2010)

At least we have gone from the mundane world of earthquakes and lightening strikes, to God stuff like colliding Universes and unknown missiles being blown up.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 17, 2010)

apoint said:


> Probably both. God loves using human beings to do His will.
> Causes us to have faith in Him and getting to see His handy work at the same time. God is great, God is good all the time.
> To the nonbeliever man did it. To the believer, Gods intervention.
> Thats why we pray, God give me your will and your way in all things. Its always better that way. The giants will be slayed easily.



Amen


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 17, 2010)

I always wonder why there are Idiots ? Now I know. LOL


----------



## formula1 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re:*

Man makes his plans, but God guides his steps.  Sometimes those steps are for destruction, sometimes they are for redemption.


----------

